# Swollen "bump" on Pearlscale Goldfish!



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Lately I noticed my beloved Pearlscale Choji has had a bump above his left pectoral fin. He's had it for a month and seems to be swimming and eating fine. He's in a twenty gallon with a 1 and half inch Oranda who is healthy. He is about 2 inches himself. Water permiters are fine too. The bump itself is covered by his normal dome-shaped scales. I heard it might be a bacterial infection, so I purchased some medication and removed the carbon from my filters. I am just worried about my little guy...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

optimusprimesgurl said:


> Lately I noticed my beloved Pearlscale Choji has had a bump above his left pectoral fin. He's had it for a month and seems to be swimming and eating fine. He's in a twenty gallon with a 1 and half inch Oranda who is healthy. He is about 2 inches himself. Water permiters are fine too. The bump itself is covered by his normal dome-shaped scales. I heard it might be a bacterial infection, so I purchased some medication and removed the carbon from my filters. I am just worried about my little guy...



Welcome! Can you post a picture? And when you say "fine", what are your actual water parameters? 

I had a fish that developed a lump and best I figured it was a tumor. Apparently, fish do get them. He did eventually die, but ate and did well until that time. 

Gwen


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, but I think you might have joined the wrong forum (unless you are also a betta keeper). For goldfish problems such as this I would go to thegab.org. That forums specializes in goldfish and goldfish problems. While I know there are goldfish keepers here (like myself) I think you will get a better response there. They actually have a few fish vets that post there.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 to the KoiMaiden. Some of here are goldfish keepers, but we generally don't have the detailed knowledge of crazy goldfish addicts. Another decent website for goldfish is Koko's World. 
A bacterial infection is quite likely, but I would not commence treatment until you are sure, as you don't want to be filling the water with chemicals if it isn't necessary. Extra water changes til you know for certain, I would suggest.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I am also a betta keeper. Thanks for the websites.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Would suggest going over thegab.org. My fellow staff there are more than helpful enough for whatever you need. One of them just graduated recently from aquatic veterinary.


----------

